# Erratic - Emersed Pico



## TBRO (2 Jan 2010)

Hi, this is what happened to my Pico after the comp. I had a few abortive attempts at Wabi-kusa but then decided to try a low maintainance emersed set up. 

I've put a level bed of ADA amazonia in the bottom, I filled it so about 5 mm of water covers the substrate. Same 20 w desk lamp as previously.

There is glosso and HC planted, just below the water. Any new growth must break the surface. It's been set up only 4 days and already the HC has grown. Some of the glosso leaves have withered but it has also sent out several new emergant runners that look healthy. 

The name relates to glacial boulders deposited in isolated positions. Known as erratics, they frequently stand on their own in a alpine meadow. My pebble came from near Snowdonia. Hopefully it will evently sit in a pico medow of HC and Glosso. 
















Emergant Glosso

C + C welcome, Tom


----------



## TBRO (6 Jan 2010)

For anyone who's interested, after about 10 days the glosso is sending up loads of emergant leaves that are smaller and darker green than the underwater leaves. The HC is just at the surface but spreading under water. This seems to be a great way of propagating Glosso. Should have plenty for my next tank if it keeps going at this rate - T


----------



## a1Matt (6 Jan 2010)

I'm subscribed, looking forward to seeing how this grows.


----------



## TBRO (16 Jan 2010)

Little up date, the HC has finally turned emergent, now running it with moist substrate only, no surface water. The glosso continues to grow like mad, had to stop it over-running the HC.


----------



## andyh (17 Jan 2010)

This is cool, i am watchin and learning as i have me empty pico tanking just waiting!  

Keep up the journal!


----------



## TBRO (29 Jan 2010)

Well, this tank is now running on the rays of the sun, at least algae is not a concern!

The glosso is growing all leggy under British winter sun and the HC is microscopically slow. A nice thing about this is you can pick it up and look at the underneath, the glosso has already formed an impressive root system. Part of me wants to submerge it and get another light, I would however like to see if I can get a solid emergent carpet first. Do you think trimming the glosso will help make it tighter ?

Back view




Top view




Front




Roots - Difficult to hold a tank over your head while taking a photo!


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2010)

Nice idea and impressive growth  Glosso can be a bit of a sod at growing upwards, not that Ive tried doing it emersed.  A trim cant hurt I wouldn't think 

Sam


----------



## TBRO (30 Jan 2010)

I think every one has a plant they can't get to grow right, for me it's Glosso...


----------



## nayr88 (10 May 2010)

This is gunna look real good once that hc has carpeted, do you need to cover the top to get it nice and humid?? Do you have to mist it? I've not looked into emersed growing to much. Lol

Nice rock dude


----------



## TBRO (10 May 2010)

Would have been good but boredom stopped it from getting finished! HC grows well emergent, doesn't need particularly humid conditions but needs lots of light without getting dried out! T


----------

